# Higdon Motion Decoys



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying some Higdon Honker  Stackable Motion decoys. Any of you guys have any opinions about them?
Thanks.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I forgot to add that I already have about 3 dozen Bigfoots. I'm looking to put some motion into my spread. 
Thanks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ref,

I have only seen the Higdon FBs. The plastic seems much harder than the BFs. Looks like there could be cracking problems in cold temps. I would presume the stackables are the same way.

Another option is Windlife heads. I just orderred a doz for $80 and they are flocked.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Cabelas has swivel bases for the bigfoot fbs for [email protected]$22.00. They work great in the wind! Check out cabelas website. Also the game fair had the motion heads for $36.00 per 6.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Porkchop & Face,

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Good decoys. I have had 2 doz canadas and 4 doz snows for 2 years now. The only decoy I have had paint problems with is a snow goose decoy, right where the head attachment is. It was covered by Higdon's warranty of a year, and they sent me a new one. They are heavy, however its nice when hunting in high wind. The shells don't blow off the stakes, like others do.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I just sold the 2 dozen that I had. If you have the time to set them out they work OK but take a pretty good breeze to get them moving. I only had the feeders.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

At one time we had 4 dozen feeders and they worked great. They look like a fullbody but take up a lot less room. There good decoys


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ref I have a few of the decoys your refering to. Only the feeders are any good. They work pretty good. Kind of hard to get them level and the little stake in them in the dark. If the wind gets strong they can get wild.You take then down and set them on the ground. Buy some you need more stuff.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The original post for this thread was 5 years ago! I bought a dozen of the Higdon's back then. I tried them a couple of times, but never really liked them. I thought it took too much wind to move them. I sold them this year and bought a dozen Deadly Decoy silosocks to add movement to my spread.

Thanks for the help though. :beer:


----------

